# Meshugga Kennels, Ringwood, NJ?



## MGMF

Do the parents have all their clearances? Did you check with the OFA? There are some red flags. The sire seems to be the only one with a hips and elbows done. Weird they list two dogs with the same name different birthdates? You would have to ask about eyes and hearts. This perticular dog comes from a line without a history of clearances. There is nothing on the web about female golden. The OFA only lists the two dogs with the same name. What are their registered names so you can look them up on the K9Data.com. Again k9data only list one dog with the birthdate of 1992.....where is the current dog, where is the mother. Having an AKC registered pup is not the varification you are getting a healthy pup. I would keep looking and do the research. Here is a link to a thread on what to look for in a breeder:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=22440


----------



## Riley's Mom

I would stay clear of them. The have 5 different breeds of dogs they are breeding. Also it says on the website quote "You want it, I'll find it" That tells me that they are a puppy broker too. There are much better breeders out there. Just take your time and find the right breeder.


----------



## Ljilly28

Bluntly, run away!

Try to choose a breeder who focuses either only on goldens, or maybe has one other breed. Mini goldens or snow white that are referred to as "rare"/"creme"goldens are red flags . . .Look for club memberships, health clearnaces of heart, eyes, hips, and elbows, and some working or show titles. 

Sweetlea is near you, in NJ. http://sweetleagold.angelfire.com/

Here is a very well-informed contact in the tri-state area( Westchester), who will be able to set you on the right path to a healthy, beautiful pup: 
*Goodtime Golden Retrievers*

* Lisa Smith
Pound Ridge, NY USA 10576 
 [email protected]*


----------



## SweetSoul

FYI SweetLea in NJ just had a litter of pups over the past weekend. Her dogs have all their clearances. Not sure if all the pups are spoken for yet.


----------



## Puppylove

*meshugga beware*

I hate to be the one to do this...but after going to this womans house once I knew something was fishy and dug deeper...here is a clip from an article from 2/3/03 we did get a pup from her because we felt we needed to rescue the dog from its environment, unfortunately we are part of the problem by keeping this lady in business! We love the pup but it has many issues since it was taken from its mother too early)

RINGWOOD - A borough woman was issued 34 summonses this weekend for keeping dozens of dogs locked in cages covered with urine and feces, officials said.
Annie Wasserman, 41, of 341 Skyline Lakes Drive may face up to $1,000 in fines and six months in jail after officials found 34 dogs and puppies housed in her attached garage.
An anonymous tip to officials about numerous dogs in the house led to the discovery at 7 p.m Friday.
Charges were filed by the law enforcement division of the Passaic County Society for Prevention of Cruelty to Animals. Charges include improper shelter and unnecessary cruelty on the animals.


----------



## lablover

*meshugga kennels*

Do not get a dog from Meshugga Kennels! I got my dog from them last year. I love my labrador like you'd love a child-you love them no matter what but....
Ann let me buy the dog at 6 1/2 weeks. I now know a reputable breeder won't let you take the dog till 8-10 weeks old. I think now it was clearly taken from it's mother right after birth. Never saw the mom or dad. Asked for pics of mom and never received. Have to wonder about "purebred" part. Dog never had time to learn how to behave from litter mates or mom. Chewed (and still does) everything. One year old and must be watched at all times or will destroy the house. Finally stopped biting people at one year old. Took to several obedience training classes....wildest dog there every time. Clearly never bonded with his mom. While a friendly dog, he doesn't greet me hello, avoids eye contact. I've had many dogs and never one that avoids contact like this one. Insecure, follows me around but doesn't want you hugging him. Never licks you hello. Another thing I don't think he had to time to learn since he spent no time with his mom! Clearly there was no mom dog to teach his litter mates or him to stop biting. I can't take him to the dog park, he is attacked every time so i stopped. I feel sorry for my dog and give him as much attention and love that I can and feel bad that he is uncomfortable receiving it. I like to think now that I "rescued" the dog (while paying $800). She shouldn't be allowed to treat dogs this way.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I totally agree with the above posts but sight unseen I adopted my Caue from a gentleman who could no longer keep him. Caue is a Meshugga pup. I did cringe when I got his papers and investigated his breeder. Seeing the number of breeds they produce is a sure sign of a bad breeder.

Caue is a very mouthy dog but not a chewer. He is pretty strong willed but also very loving. I wouldn't trade him for the world but knowing how he was bred explains many of his issues.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Honestly, I'm suspicious of anything that comes out of Ringwood. There are a lot of red flags here... as pointed out to you by other posters: no real information on parents, no verifiable clearances, multiple breeds of dogs, and an offer to find any other breed you may want. Don't walk away from this breeder.... RUN!! 

This page from the GRCA has a wealth of information on finding the right breeder:
http://www.grca.org/allabout/index.html
Just check out the links on the left hand side. Also at the top of this forum, you'll find the "Puppy Buyer's Fact Checker" under the Miscellaneous tab. Tons of good stuff there. For resources in your area, generally the best place to start is with local Golden Retriever Clubs, as they offer puppy referral services. You'll still need to check out each individual breeder, but it generally gives you a good place to start.

Here's links to the puppy referral info of a few clubs that may be near you:
New York:

Autumn Valley GRC-
http://www.autumnvalley.org/puppy%20referral.htm

GRC of Central New York-
http://www.grccny.org/Breeder Referrals.htm

GRC of Western New York-
http://grcwny.org/ (puppy referral link on left, for some reason doesn't bring up new web address)

Hudson Valley GRC-
http://www.hvgrc.org/puppies.html

Long Island GRC-
http://www.ligrc.org/Puppy_Referral.html

Northeastern NY GRC-
http://www.nenygrclub.org/puppies.html

New Jersey

Garden State GRC-
http://www.gsgrc.org/breederref.html

Pine Barrens GRC-
http://www.njpbgrc.org/njpbgrc_website_new_007.htm

Pennsylvania:

Lenape GRC-
http://www.lenapegoldenretrieverclub.org/puppies.htm

You can look for more clubs within your preferred driving distance here:
http://www.grca.org/thegrca/member_clubs.html

I'm sure you'll also receive plenty of great referrals from members here. Good luck with your puppy hunt... and congratulations on dodging this bullet with your careful research!

Julie and Jersey

PS~ Almost forgot... welcome to the forum! :wavey:


----------



## Lennap

When I was looking to adopt or purchase I saw their website. Interesting that their puppies "for sale" link has not been updated. I was confused by the website to tell the truth - they are advertising a "mini golden retriever pup akc?" What is that?!

On the one hand I wanted to go get all the available dogs to rescue them, on the other hand I wanted to stay far away. I did the latter


----------



## lablover

*Meshugga Kennels*

You're right about the pics on the website. Not updated. Same pics were there last year! I thought I was going to see that lab pup in the bucket (not!). I would love to talk to anyone else who has a lab or other dog from Meshugga and see what problems they are having and how they solved them.
Thanks!


----------



## Puppylove

*Reply to Meshugga*

Just an update about the issues my dog has. I love him to death, we call him our rescue pup! Anne gave some bs about her dogs being in commercials...didn't buy it one bit. Her house smells awful and there are many types of dogs there, no way they can all be given attention. We purchased a pug, and was given some BS story about its parents, and being her friends from TN who had swine flu. When I questioned her about this and when the pup was taken from its mother she got defensive, acting like I didn't know what I was talking about. The vet even said the aKC papers were bogus and they were going to keep her name on file to warn others who may venture to that breeder....While the pug was about 10 weeks old when we brought him home, I think he was only 6 weeks old when taken from his mother so he has some major issues:
-biting...he is so attached to me he gets so excited he would bite me, my hair. This has gotten better with a private dog trainer.
-housetraining- no matter what we try he just doesn't really keep it a routine! He is only 10 months old, but still has at least one accident a day because he won't tell us he has to go out, and we take him on several walks. He also pees more than any other dog I've known (6-10 times per day).
-behavior: He just isn't as chill as other pugs I've owned. He can spazz out pretty easily and he constantly needs to have something to chew on! He needs to be near a person at all times or he whines.

**please note we had to have a dog whisperer type trainer to come in, she was able to help us with some, not all these issues. She agreed that being taken from his mom too early could be the cause of the issues!! We were on the verge of giving him up for adoption because we were afraid we would never be able to have him and a baby in the house!

I just wish there was something we could do to get this lady from breeding anymore dogs! The poor animals are so helpless, I love my pug so much and wouldn't trade him for anything. I just feel so bad that he had such a rough beginning to his life because of this money hungry woman!!!!


----------



## ValerieM

*Meshugga Kennels*

We bought a lab puppy from Meshugga in May. She was 8 weeks old,. I feel we rescued her from the basement! Luckily, she is healthy and a good dog. I have been working with a private trainer who has really helped. She is a chewer and we have something in every room so that she doesn't chew the furniture! When we go out, she is in the crate. I wish we got to meet the parents, did find that funny that they were not there. We just fell in love with our girl and have given her a good home! Good luck!


----------



## SPARKY1

*Meshugga kennels*

I got a golden from meshugga kennels 4yrs ago after i lost my dog 3 vets in my area recomended them, i also know now of at least 3 other people that have gotten dogs there and all are quite happy with them!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR

And right on cue


----------



## jackie_hubert

Maybe those vets need to be investigated...cringe...


----------



## h438

*Meshugga Kennels*

I purchased my Pug from Meshugga Kennels and have to say that she is the sweetest, best behaved dog I have ever owned. The purchase price included bringing her back for all of her first year shots. The breeder was excited to see the puppy each time we went back and was available via phone for any questions or concerns I had. My Pug is now almost three years old and is very healthy, no eyes that cross. or obese size. My kids want another dog and I have to say I would certainly go back to Meshugga Kennels for the purchase.


----------



## Sally's Mom

in Maine anyway, once you sell the dog you don't own it. So a layperson giving vaccines to a dog you don't own is considered to be practicing veterinary medicine without a license. There are reasons other than vaccines to have a veterinarian check the puppy. I hope they did not administer rabies vaccine, which non veterinarians are not at all allowed to do, period.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Here one particular pet store gives pp free exam fees and vaccine if they use the vet who does all the "checks" on the animals there (super sketch vet btw). There is a good reason a pet store would want you to not seek out another vet...


----------



## Sally's Mom

I find some of the vets around here who work for pet stores are a bit sketchy....


----------



## Pug Lover

Please be in touch with me. I also have a pug puppy from Anne Wasserman. Would love to talk.


----------



## golden_eclipse

Hopefully discuss how it would be a bad idea to purchase from her, since she was charged with animal cruelty, on 34 counts.


----------



## bella44s

My wife and I bought a Pug from Meshugga Kennels Ann Wasserman and we also felt like we rescued the dog. The house and dogs were completely disgusting. We had to give our pugs 5 soapy baths before the smell washed off. She also handled the pugs inappropriately. She would pick them up by the skin above the neck which is not recommended and chokes the puppy. I do not believe she is a reputable breeder and hope animal cruelty stops her behavior.


----------



## MikaTallulah

bella44s said:


> My wife and I bought a Pug from Meshugga Kennels Ann Wasserman and we also felt like we rescued the dog. The house and dogs were completely disgusting. We had to give our pugs 5 soapy baths before the smell washed off. She also handled the pugs inappropriately. She would pick them up by the skin above the neck which is not recommended and chokes the puppy. I do not believe she is a reputable breeder and hope animal cruelty stops her behavior.


Unfortunately, by buying her you have supported her :uhoh: I would have had a heard time leaving a sweet little face in that environment, too. I hope you report her to the authorities.

I hope your pug ended up healthy

Welcome to the group


----------



## colusmc

I tend to agree - too many breeds to be able to focus properly on one specific breed.


----------



## amumma

WOW. This is eye opening for sure. My fiancee and I have been looking for a pug and actually had an appointment to go see Ms. Wasserman this coming Sunday with the intention of purchasing a puppy. Needless to say, I've cancelled the appointment. Thank God for you folks posting this on here. Otherwise, I may have made a terrible mistake.


----------



## Newpugowner

*Purchased a pug*

I too wish I knew to research this woman. I found her posting on the Internet. When My fiance and i arrived I was taken aback by the smell. We couldn't leave the dog there because we felt so bad. The pug we re named Lola was soaking wet when we went to the house. We were told that Lola was just bathed. Mind you it was 20 degrees out. Annie said Lola was shaking because she was nervous. Needless to say, we paid and took the dog and ran. We had to take her to the groomer because she smelled so terrible. There must be a way to shut this woman down permanently.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Report her, that is the only way to stop this cycle-- and the only other way, no matter how difficult, is NOT to buy a dog from her, no matter the conditions, etc.


----------



## jveres

I got a labrador retriever pup from there almost 3 years ago. Strangely finding all this stuff out now makes me feel dumb however very glad I didn't see this before getting the dog because she is amazing. She does have some flaws though, skiddish around new people and aggressive to other dogs. Otherwise amazing, super good looking and athletic. Love her....


----------



## KristinNYC

*Do not buy from this woman, Annie wasserman unless you want a broken heart*

There is so much I want to say right now. My heart is broken and I cannot stop these tears from falling. My other two pugs (from REAL, loving breeders) are devastated and lost right now. 

Now let me begin, here's my story: 

I recently graduated nursing school and during my studies lost my 9 year old yellow lab. After a year losing my best friend, I wanted another dog (also to keep my 2 year old and 9 year old pugs active with a play mate). My parents decided to get me another dog right after graduation. I was set on wanting another yellow lab after seeing Annie Wasserman's ad for a dog named "Bebe." She was contacted and on the phone truly sounded like a reputable breeder as well as a caring breeder. She even mentioned how Bebe was going to be in a tv commercial. Once she found out that I had two pugs, she mentioned that she also has pugs for sale. Her pugs were in the Susan Sarandon and Robert Deniro movie (which is bs). She posted the pictures of "Lola" the pug. After seeing her picture, I fell in love. Now I was tossed between two dogs. At first this sounded great because this woman had my two favorite breeds! However, my father was against going to this woman's house because he made sense about saying what reputable breeder breeds more than one kind. Of course, my father gave in and an appointment was made to go see this woman. My parents went because i didn't want to have to decide between the two dogs so I preferred to be surprised. 

My pug puppy arrived! She was a gorgeous puppy. After unwrapping her blanket from my mothers arms, I noticed what looked like cigg burn marks on her head and paws. My parents were unable to see this because this woman met my parents outside her house at 9pm in the rain! You would think she would invite them in to see the puppies ! However, after reading these forums now I can see why she didn't want my parents to see how these poor puppies lived. Not only did I get a pug puppy but it wasn't even Lola! She wouldn't sell Lola because she had an eye infection. Why didn't she say this from the beginning! She ended up bringing a 13 week old pug puppy out of her house. Meanwhile she never even mentioned she had another pug. Bebe the yellow lab was there. My parents loved her but she was huge compared to the old pictures that she posted. My mom was going to buy her and the pug but decided against it in fear of my 2 pugs getting trampled by this huge puppy. It would have been different if bebe was younger and smaller for my other two pugs to get accustomed to but this wasn't the case. Before letting my parents take my new pug puppy (we named Daisy), she gave her a bath while leaving my parents outside in the rain. What breeder comes out in the cold and rain with a wet puppy? Nevertheless, she handed Daisy over to my mother with inappropriate handling. 

Daisy took a long time to be trained compared to any dog that I had. She would urinate and defecate all over the house! On the beds, couches, dog beds, etc. we weren't used to this at all since my last puppy that we got two years ago was trained at 10 weeks by the breeder! Eventually she became trained after about 6 months but still have accidents here and there. We didn't mind because she is the most loving, affectionate dog ever! However, she had this thing of biting my 2 yr old pugs ankles and didn't understand the word "stop or no." Now thinking back I wish I seen her doing this still just to see her walk again! 

Daisy is 10 months old now and battling for her life. She was fine one day and the next refused to jump like her usual crazy self and began shivering. We thought it was pain from possible injury. She was brought to the vet and an X-ray confirmed she had inflamed cervical discs. She was placed on pain medication. A few days later she started having seizures, trembling, and foaming from the mouth. She was rushed to the vet again and admitted for observation. The vet dx her with epilepsy and placed on an anti epileptic medication. Unfortunately, this didn't work and she kept seizing. She was rushed to a neurologist at blue pearl in NYC and in critical condition. She underwent a MRI and spinal tap which confirmed that she had PDE. PDE is pug dog encephalitis and is rare well mainly because little is understood about this horrifying disease and goes undiagnosed a lot. It is usually caused from interbreeding! And one thing about this woman is that you don't receive a lot of paperwork about the dog you are buying. The paper looks as if it was bullshitted and nevertheless she came from Tennessee. Who knows what Daisy's parents look like since she never provided pictures and who knows if she even got vaccinations out there. PDE is fatal! Her MRI has shown extensive inflammation throughout her entire brain. She lost her eyesight and ability to walk. No medications are working and the last resort is praying that chemotherapy works. But is it worth my baby dealing with all the side effects from chemo and the devastating effects of PDE or should she be put to rest to stop the suffering. All I know is I miss my baby so much. I am heart broken and feel like my heart was ripped from my chest. She is only a baby and was the most unique, affectionate, and loving puppy. She is the most beautiful pug I ever seen and everyone would always comment on that and even mentioned placing her in modeling. That's one thing I must admit that Annie wasserman sells beautiful dogs. By the way she sells not breeds! That's why on her ads she has a million diff breeds now and even the same breed has different birthdays! I wish i seen this forum sooner but I wouldn't of had the chance to experience these short lived months with my Daisy. I pray that she makes it but know its most likely she only has a few more days. 

Sorry this is so long but wanted to bring awareness to this phony, piece of garbage breeder. Don't buy from this SELLER unless you want to have your heart broken by buying an interbred or sick puppy that you fall in love with then lose shortly after. PDE is devastating and awareness should be made to hopefully one day find a cure! 

Please pray for my Daisy that she makes it.


----------



## Baker

I'm so sorry about your Daisy.


----------



## KristinNYC

Thank you!


----------



## ValerieM

*Meshugga Kennels*

I will also pray for you and Daisy.


----------



## mbrosius

Hello, 
I am new to the pug world and the world of identifying "responsible breeders." I am a bit embarrassed to say that I think I may have made a mistake in judgement and purchased a puppy from a questionable breeder today and I am considering trying to take the puppy back and wondering what my recourse might be. 

The name of the breeder is Annie Wasserman, Meshuga Kennels, Ringwood, NJ. The circumstances are that against my better judgement, I got caught up in my 15-year old's impatience to purchase a pug. The internet is a difficult place to navigate for an inexperienced person interested in buying a pug for their impatient teen. To make a long story short, I did what I thought was a significant amount of research. Finally, I came across Anne Wasserman from the AKC breeders list (I know, that doesn't mean anything-- another learning point). Anyway, I asked all the right questions, but she was rather intimidating in a very friendly sort of way, said things like "I've been doing this for 35 years and have never had any health problems, my vet is an AKC judge, I have plenty of people lined up if you don't want this pup, I provide stud service all over the U.S., I guarantee the pups for 5 years against health defects etc. etc." I can only say that a gut feeling over the phone made me feel like her dogs were a decent compromise between an expensive show dog and a puppymill pup-- that her evasiveness was not from shady practices, but rather an informal way of doing business-- putting me to rest that she knows what she is doing. Now I'm wondering if she is just a good con artist. 

Well, I drove for 5 hours with my daughter to find her with the pup in the front of a small rural car dealership with two other pugs that were not the parents. I started feeling uncomfortable and asking questions and I am again embarrassed to say that I felt intimidated as she acted offended by my questions-- and my daughter and I were so excited about getting this pup-- and I walked away purchasing the pup. 

Anyway, when we got home, 5 hours later with an adorable 8-week old that my daughter is now in love with, we discovered fleas (not a lot, but fleas, non the less). This and the whole experience drove me to look deeper and I found this ink and the one below, citing some other questionable experiences. 

http://www.highbeam.com/doc/1P1-71469938.html 

So, a couple of questions. 
1. Do you and/or other members of you club know this breeder and if so, what can you tell me? 
2. Do I have any recourse to force her to take back pug and return our money? 
3. Am I over -reacting 
3. Is there any way for me to determine at this point in time-- without talking to the breeder---if this pug is a mistake as far a future health problems? 
4. Should I make threats about reporting her, etc, in order to get back my money (aka $1,200.00 cash!!!) 

My daughter will be heartbroken if we return the pup-- I'm not sure what to do. 

Thank you 
Myra Brosius 
410 245 5114


----------



## lablover

The lab I got from meshugga kennels is now 5 years old. He still chews everything. He ate my kitchen cabinets and floor and my rug. He has had seizures for the past 2 years. About 4 a year. The vet says he is definitely not a full bred lab , that he is a mix of something else. 
Stay away from this breeder!


----------



## ValerieM

Myra,

I am sorry to hear that she is still in business. I purchased a lab puppy 4 1/2 years ago from Anne Wasserman. My daughter and I went to see the puppies and were overwhelmed by the smell. We purchased her for $800 and felt we "rescued" her! She is very healthy and a wonderful dog. I did not know that she was still in business. I had read that she was shut down by the health dept. I guess not!! Good luck with your puppy.

Valerie M.
(973) 713-9072


----------



## sampsmom

*My Black "Lab" from Anne Wasserman*

We too purchased a black lab from Anne Wasserman.

I found her information on the internet and admit that I was overwhelmed by the amount of money breeders were getting for labs, so when I saw her ad I contacted her as her "lab" pups were $800.

I contacted her in the morning and she told me she had black lab puppies but I would have to wait until night time to come and see them as she had business to attend to in Pa. She asked me to call her late afternoon to set up a time. When I called her she told me she was running late from her business in Pennsylvania but would meet us at her house at 8o p.m.

I took my two children (8 and 11) with me to see the "puppies".

When we arrived she was not home, I called her and she said she was about /2 hour away and asked that I wait. about 45 minutes later she arrived and asked me to give her a minute as she rushed into the house. My initial thought was to just leave as I was starting to feel something was not quite right. My kids asked me to please wait so they could see the lab puppies.

She then invited us in, there were about 4 pugs running all over the house and 1 black lab puppy in her kitchen behind a gate. The smell of the house was overwhelming, my kids rushed to the black lab immediately falling in love with him. I asked where the other labs were and she stated that unfortunately she only had this one left. I must admit he looked like the "Orvis black lab puppy" and my heart melted. We too had to give him numerous baths to get rid of the smell, she obviously sprayed some kind of perfume on him before we saw him.

Long story short we crated him the first night and he cried all night and banged himself against his crate. No sleep for the family but had had other puppies and thought he would eventually settle in. The unsettleness never stopped.

He had managed to break the welds on 4 wire crates that we purchased so we had to purchase a steel bar crate to keep him contained when we were not home because he would eat furniture, urinate in the house and get into constant trouble. He has bent all of the steel bars on his crate with his nose and now has bumps and scars as a result of it. After reading the story about her practices I now understand why he hates his crate so much and I feel guilty each time I need to place him in it. We are fortunate that he manages to behave himself at night when he sleeps with our youngest son. I believe he has separation anxiety and cannot help himself when he is alone and unattended.

We hired a personal trainer who asked "where did you get this dog" and "if I were you I would bring him back". How do you do that when he is considered part of the family. 

Unfortunately, he has had major seizures (at least 1 every two months) and still despises his crate, but we cannot trust him out when we are not home. I do believe also that he is not a full lab as he has brown fur when the sun hits him and also has some traits I would describe as from a rotweiller.

Otherwise he is very affectionate and a big mush. When we get home he is so excited and affectionately snuggles in on the couch with us (what better feeling is there to be so loved)

In closing I believe that she went to Pennsylvania that day to get a black lab pup from somewhere so that she would have one there for us to check out, probably from some puppy mill.

to all those who have fell in love with their purchase from her only to be heartbroken with health and behavioral issues. Hopefully she is not still in business and using innocent pups for her own purpose.


----------



## sampsmom

:no:do not support ann wasserman


----------



## lablover

Do not buy a dog from meshugga kennels!! My vet said the dog is not purebred but a mix. My lab is now 6 years old and started having grand mal seizures and focal seizures at age 3. He needs medication daily to control them. Anne will show you a pic of his dad but never the mom. Run!


----------



## Rachelle R

Hi Kristin,
I also have a pug from Annie wasserman and am In the exact situation right now! I'm desperate for help. If you can please call me (973) 303-2428 I would be so grateful!!!


----------



## Rachelle R

Hi,
i also have a pug from Ann Wasserman and she is very sick. I'm desperately looking for any info i can get. Would love to speak to you. My phone# is (973) 303-2428 and my email is [email protected]. Appreciate any info and advise you have.
Thank you,
Rachelle


----------



## Rachelle R

Pug Lover said:


> Please be in touch with me. I also have a pug puppy from Anne Wasserman. Would love to talk.


Hi,
i also have a pug from Ann Wasserman and she is very sick. I'm desperately looking for any info i can get. Would love to speak to you. My phone# is (973) 303-2428 and my email is [email protected]. Appreciate any info and advise you have.
Thank you,
Rachelle


----------



## Rachelle R

Hi... I also had experience with her and would love to talk.. if you can please contact me... (973) 303-2428 or [email protected]. I'd greatly appreciate it! Thank you


----------



## Rachelle R

I'm desperately trying to get more info on this breeder and would greatly appreciate if you can call/text or email me. My dog that I got from her recently passed away and would be grateful for any info. My phone # (973) 303-2428 and my email is [email protected]. She is also still selling!!!!! 
Thank you,
Rachelle


----------



## Rachelle R

duplicate post


----------



## Rachelle R

duplicate post


----------



## Rachelle R

duplicate post


----------



## xmiichelleeeee

Hi, I am so sorry to hear about that. I represent a customer who purchased a sick dog from Anne Wasserman aka Meshugga Kennels of Ringwood NJ and are looking for other people who had a similar experience. Would you please contact me if possible at 631-707-3544, it could truly help get this women to stop breeding and selling these dogs in such a horrible environment.


----------



## xmiichelleeeee

duplicate post


----------



## Doe1609

I am currently looking for a pug and looking into getting one from Anne. Please fill me in. I just searched for the kennel with her name and all of this came up.

After reading all of these posts, there is no way I am going here. However, can anyone advise me of any GOOD pug breeders that they have used. My last pug just passed away at 15 1/2 and I adopted her. The breeder I used prior is no longer breeding.


----------



## barnesn

*Meshuga pugs and labradors*

I just lost my pug Sasha - she was 15 yos. I started pounding on websites two days ago and found this breeder. She sent pics an gave me pricing. She is the only breeder in 200 miles of location that has pugs available. The puppies look much older than what she indicated to me. Bottom line, I talked to another breeder who said stay away!!! Today, I found this thread. Someone should report this women to the AKC! She is listed on their website. Do SOMETHING! I haven't purchased a puppy from her but I have heard that she brokers from Texas and switches paperwork frequently. The rant here is helpful and I appreciate the warning... but now its time to get this woman formally investigated before this chain gets any longer.

MOVIETIME MESHUGA PUGS AND LABRADORS - Pug Puppies For Sale

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## puddles everywhere

You can contact Patti Caldwell in the N Texas area for possible breeders in your area.. she breeds and shows pugs. Maybe she can provide some suggestions. Bookmark Pugs


----------



## Prism Goldens

Patti would be a solid lead. She wouldn't send you to someone who isn't ethical.


----------



## Mimi17

Thank gosh I started googling this woman. This is so sad! Looking for a pug breeder in Maryland area!


----------



## barnesn

Hey Mimi17,

If you are still looking for a pug breeder I would recommend Lisa Cooch (Pony Tail Kennel). I found them during my exhaustive search for a breeder in NJ (after passing on Annie Wasserman - BEFORE I even found this thread). I have also received a good references from someone who recently purchased a pug from Lisa. I will be picking up my new baby in/around 5/31/17. Here is the website:P O N Y T A I L S K E N N E L - Breeding Beagles, Pugs, Boston Terriers, French Bulldogs, Boggles, and Puggles


----------



## barnesn

Mimi17 said:


> Thank gosh I started googling this woman. This is so sad! Looking for a pug breeder in Maryland area!


Hey Mimi17,

If you are still looking for a pug breeder I would recommend Lisa Cooch (Pony Tail Kennel). I found them during my exhaustive search for a breeder in NJ (after passing on Annie Wasserman - BEFORE I even found this thread). I have also received a good references from someone who recently purchased a pug from Lisa. I will be picking up my new baby in/around 5/31/17. Here is the website:P O N Y T A I L S K E N N E L - Breeding Beagles, Pugs, Boston Terriers, French Bulldogs, Boggles, and Puggles


----------



## ArchersMom

barnesn said:


> Hey Mimi17,
> 
> If you are still looking for a pug breeder I would recommend Lisa Cooch (Pony Tail Kennel). I found them during my exhaustive search for a breeder in NJ (after passing on Annie Wasserman - BEFORE I even found this thread). I have also received a good references from someone who recently purchased a pug from Lisa. I will be picking up my new baby in/around 5/31/17. Here is the website:P O N Y T A I L S K E N N E L - Breeding Beagles, Pugs, Boston Terriers, French Bulldogs, Boggles, and Puggles


I'm not so sure that is a reputable breeder either. There are a few red flags I see right away, but most of all is selling mixed breeds. Responsible breeders never breed designer dogs or mixes.


----------



## Prism Goldens

Wish we had an 'un like' button. ewww. Those puppies look so poorly bred!

Did you email Patty Caldwell?


----------



## Lindyj2112

Mimi17
Pony tail breeder sounds very much like a puppy mill with that many breeds stay away!!


----------



## MelissaPrickett

My mom purchased a pup through this horrible woman. We had just put down our chocolate lab after 15 years and my Mom thought she was doing a wonderful thing by getting us a pup for Christmas. She did not know how to really do a check on this business or Ann Wasserman who gives out animals who are sick and miss handled from mills. We drove from Cape May to Haskell NJ to get our pup and was told after getting into town almost 4 hours later to meet her at a different location. We pulled up at a used car place...should have been the first red flag. We walked in to the office and Ann was there with two pugs and a dog that looked nothing like the pictures sent to my mom. All involved looked like a hot mess and even though this wasn’t supposed to be her place of employment but a used car lot office it reeked of urine and feces. I asked to see pictures of the pups mom and dad and she couldn’t produce anything, she had paperwork showing vet care/check up but I have since found these were false. I felt uncomfortable and said so. Her mannerisms were off and the care of the dogs for a reputable place...on top of having to meet at a closed car lot and no other pups to pick from; no record of the parents. Ann got a bit of an attitude when I hesitated and I felt pressured because of the ”gift” from my mom; the long ride to get there and the fact that while I was sure this woman was not a good person this pup needed a loving home. So we took her. We got home and gave her to my son and daughter and they were instantly in love. Two days later Estrella (the pup) wouldn’t eat which is definitely not a lab trait and I took her to an emergency vet office. She tested positive for parvovirus. I sat in the waiting room at the vets office after she died 3 days later looking at meeting minutes from the HOA where Ann W. lives talking about so many counts of animal abuse and cruelty and the smell and waste coming from her home. Then I found this site amongst others. How is this low life able to continue to be around animals? My husband was still trying to deal with her because she seemed so apologetic and said she would make this right. I think he was thinking more about easing the pain my kids were in over the obvious ******** this woman was spewing. Even after I showed him all of the posts and information readily available about her he thought she would do the right thing. Please do your homework before getting a dog. Just google Ann Wasserman and you will get all the information you need about what kind of person she is And all of the poor animals and poor people that have been hurt and heartbroken because of her.


----------



## Harley Dog-Reilly Dog

To All of the Complaintants:
I purchased 2 Black Labs from Anne. 1st puppy in 2013..Reilly. He was a real sweet and outgoing dog. Did not have any problems with him. Unfortunately, he was hit by a car up in Harramin State Park at 3.5 yrs. I called Anne and she had a 6 month old Black Lab. She afforded me a discount.... My current dog Harley is more of a introvert but when he gets to know someone...he bonds with them. What I did not know, my dog has the silver blood line which is not considered "Pure Bred" from a breeding standpoint but he was breed for a family pet. My Parents had 2 Labs so I knew what I was in for...chewing, barking, nipping at your hands etc....For all you pet lovers....Puppys are very distructive in nature and thats what they do. Labs are known for health issues as they get older..thats out of our control. As far as Anne goes, she stands by her dogs she sells, offers lifetime shots etc... How a person lives is there own business. Yes the house is small and a lot of dogs..but that is the business of breeding. Ive meet her husband and they always kept their word. Its a crap shoot...but I am fortunate to have gotten 2 incredible puppys that became awesome pets with me....Maybe you all need to look at how you interact with the puppy's. I never had to raise a hand...just screemed a bit and gave a look and Harley knows he been bad....


----------



## DevWind

Oh my.....I went and looked this place up on Facebook. I saw panda pugs, pugapoos, labs, labradoodles, and it appears they are planning to breed Frenchies.


----------



## Prism Goldens

Harley-Reilly dogs.. it's not how this woman lives, it is how she goes about breeding. It's just all wrong. 
You do what you want, obviously, but the general public needs a big red flashing WARNING WILL ROBINSON!!! here.


----------

